# Living cost for student family in PA,USA



## superplasticity (Jul 2, 2012)

*Dear Sir\Madam

I need your help regarding the living cost in the US,I am from Iraq and I get a full sponsored scholarship from the Iraqi government to continue my PhD study in engineering at Lehigh University in PA,USA.

I want to make sure before I bring my family about the living cost in the USA,the Iraqi government will give me a salary for me and my family (wife +3 child) the total salary per years will be (34000 $) ,the health insurance will be paid by my government except for the 3rd child which I must pay for it from the salary.

Will this salary will be enough for me and my family to live in the USA???

note:all the study costs(university tuitions,books cost,etc) will be paid directly by my government and nothing will be paid from my salary i.e. this salary is only for living expenses

I am sorry for this long thread but I really need your help

Regards,

Bashar H. Attiya
Iraq*


----------



## superplasticity (Jul 2, 2012)

No answer till know?? can anyone help me with my questions


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know the area of Bethlehem, so can't be of any help with real live experience. 
But maybe this can get you an idea:
Bethlehem, PA Cost of Living Index & Calculator
Bethlehem, Pennsylvania (PA) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders (it's less than the median household income (and most Americans don't have 3 kids). 
Your wife will not be able to work on your visa. So personnaly, I will think you will survive with this amount, but it will not give you great quality of live if you compare it to the average American. So no idea how you live now, and if this is gonna be better or worse.

Do you have to pay taxes on the $34,000/year?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

34k minus tax, minus rent, you will need at least one vehicle, medical insurance for a child, food, clothing, day care ... Medical for a child can easily go up to $500 unless you have a group option. It will be very tight to say the least.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

ask the university (=admin in your prospective department). they should have an estimate on the living cost. also ask if you are allowed to work on campus. that is possible with a student visa, but some departments don't want you to work. you can work in the library or gym, etc.
is the scholarship paid on a 9 month or 12 month basis? can you substitute it with work during the summer (possible with student visa/cpt, you will need to ask your department and the office for international students for permission). as a graduate student in a technical field you can earn a lot during a good internship during the summer (~$5000/month).


----------



## superplasticity (Jul 2, 2012)

thank you for all the answer I get from you ,regarding the tax I don't have any idea ?my salary will paid month by month from my sponsor the amount of the salary per month will be (2825$) on 12 month basis,I will contact the office of international student to ask them about the cost of living and about the tax and to see if I can work with my visa.

Thank you for all your advice


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought families were not allowed on a student visa? Wouldn't they need their own visa to enter the USA since he is just going to work on his PhD? Or have I misunderstood something? I thought a while back someone wanted to study in the USA, and bring his family but couldn't because he was on a student visa.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> I thought families were not allowed on a student visa? Wouldn't they need their own visa to enter the USA since he is just going to work on his PhD? Or have I misunderstood something? I thought a while back someone wanted to study in the USA, and bring his family but couldn't because he was on a student visa.


yes they need a visa. f-2 is the visa for spouses and children of f-1 holders. I know a couple of students who brought families with them.


----------

